
Introducing Twitch Creative - dsil
http://blog.twitch.tv/2015/10/introducing-twitch-creative/
======
Arzh
Wait... so they started JustinTV which was for anything. Games took off so
they spun that off to TwitchTV. JustinTV gets shut down, and now they start
'allowing' other types of things on TwitchTV. I have no idea what the
marketing and 'brands' people over there are thinking really...

~~~
detaro
They are using the better-working brand for re-entering these markets after
the first attempt failed years ago... seems logical to me? The name JustinTV
IMHO has a lot of negative baggage attached because it wasn't very successful
for so long.

~~~
loceng
It dilutes Twitch as a place for gaming, though.

EDIT: Downvoted, maybe I wasn't clear enough. Context is very important within
a brand. If you start offering all types of videos on Twitch, the landing page
isn't just going to show gaming videos any longer.

~~~
Roodgorf
Does it significantly damage the image of Twitch as the place to go for gaming
streams? YouTube has been gaining a lot of high production quality content
makers for a while now (e.g. web series and music videos) but I feel like it
still holds its reputation as the place to go for more independently made
content as well.

~~~
loceng
I didn't mean to insinuate it was damaging, just that the brand would be
diluted. Yes, if they can pull it off and maintain and support the different
communities - then it won't be "damaged."

------
minimaxir
From the updated Rules of Conduct:

    
    
       D.I.Y. & Other Permitted Content 
       In addition to content that adheres to our Creative Rules of Conduct, we have determined the following type of do-it-yourself activities are also appropriate to broadcast in Creative:
    
       Cooking your own recipes
       Building custom PCs
       Assembling your Twitch broadcast setup
       Furniture hacks/customization
       Model making
    

Huh, that's certainly a _variety_ of things they now allow. It makes the
exceptions impossible to penalize since there's a giant gray area for what's
considered "creative."

~~~
cryoshon
I wonder if it'd be okay to stream writing a novel or something? Not sure who
would want to watch such a thing, but it might draw a niche audience if the
author was zany enough.

~~~
placeybordeaux
Just searched #writing and found someone writing poetry in MS word and taking
a lot of suggestions from their one viewer.

------
chipperyman573
>First, starting today, you’ll see an entirely new landing page for the
Creative category. This includes a dedicated Featured Video carousel

[http://shouldiuseacarousel.com](http://shouldiuseacarousel.com)

>Third, we’ve updated our Rules Of Conduct to reflect our official embrace of
the Creative community. In short, we encourage you to broadcast your creative
process on Twitch, be that visual art, woodworking, costume creation, prop
building, music composition, or any other process in which you entertain and
connect around a creative activity. We understand that this is vague. We
expect to learn much about what is, and is not, appropriate for Twitch as the
community grows.

Oh boy I can't see that going wrong

~~~
BillinghamJ
The most annoying thing about shouldiuseacarousel.com is the fact that it
slides too often - before I've had a chance to finish reading!

~~~
dublinben
That is deliberate. They're highlighting one of the flaws of this design.

------
empath75
I like the twitch platform, technologically, but this really needs to be a
separate site entirely. If it's connected to twitch, it'll have all the stupid
twitch spam and emotes and nerds saying OMG GRILL constantly.

~~~
vdnkh
>I like the twitch platform, technologically

You shouldn't. Twitch is still holding onto Flash. They could have really
leveraged their position as the most used streaming site to push for adoption
of HTML5 streaming. They have a HLS mode, but it's only supported on
Safari/Mobile/Edge.

~~~
jneal
Actually, the player controls on the video recently[1] switched to 100% HTML5.
And the video portion is switching over next year[2].

[1] [http://blog.twitch.tv/2015/07/video-player-controls-now-
in-h...](http://blog.twitch.tv/2015/07/video-player-controls-now-in-html/) [2]
[http://www.engadget.com/2015/09/25/twitch-html5-whisper-
twit...](http://www.engadget.com/2015/09/25/twitch-html5-whisper-twitchcon/)

~~~
ascagnel_
Also, if you're on a browser that supports it (I think only Safari at this
point), it'll fall back to HTTP Live Streaming. I've gotten it to run in a
100% Flash-free environment.

------
bigethan
Hi, we've cultivated a massive audience of angry young men, you sensitive arty
types wanna come over? Bob Ross is still your king, right? /s

Snark aside, I do love the opportunity for artists to have a way to earn money
along their entire workflow. I'd imagine that Twitch would be more lucrative
than youtube live stuff, maybe? And Patreon is missing the boat by not
diversifying the kind of things that be delivered to supporters. But I'd
almost want to have tried it under a totally new brand. Some gamers can be
caustic, and even the FAQ is defensive: "Creative on Twitch does not come at
the expense of all the awesome gaming channels"

Overall I like it and think that it's a great use of their tech, I really hope
the community side works out.

~~~
protomyth
> Some gamers can be caustic

Some humans can be caustic.

> But I'd almost want to have tried it under a totally new brand.

Then nobody would notice and they would be promoting the idea that gamers are
caustic.

~~~
bigethan
I don't understand why you replied to me.

------
terda12
Twitch already has support for artists livestreaming, it's great to see
official support for it. Will give it a try next time I do some digital
painting.

------
tlb
Also check out [http://livecoding.tv](http://livecoding.tv), for programming
livestreams

------
6stringmerc
Isn't this what Deadmau5 was doing before he took his operation solo for more
money direct to himself[1]?

I've been using Periscope as my method of broadcast, and its tie in with
Twitter has been helpful. Then I can download from my device, tweak, and
upload to YouTube. This goes for live jam sessions with friends, talking
through making recordings in Ableton Live and other software, and doing DJ
sets / guitar jam sessions for fun.

I mean, if it's got a better value proposition, great, might be worth a
look...but there's a lot of fatigue in constantly chasing different outlets.
Any thoughts would be welcome to consider, thanks in advance.

[1] Edit: Solo as in using his subscription / pay me model in ways that
'normal' Twitch Creative accounts probably don't have access or demand for
right now (see replies below)

~~~
chambo622
Deadmau5 just forged a pretty extensive partnership with Twitch.
[http://www.engadget.com/2015/09/30/deadmau5-is-on-
twitch/](http://www.engadget.com/2015/09/30/deadmau5-is-on-twitch/)

~~~
6stringmerc
Right, but what I kind of meant was that he used his celebrity to get himself
a better setup and unique situation. I'm pretty sure he runs some "exclusive"
type deals to people who subscribe and pay him monthly. As in, he's using
Twitch to make himself better off, rather than simply joining the platform
because he's trying to make the place more interesting or unique. It's a
difficult thing I'm trying to say, sorry if it comes off obtuse.

------
evanmoran
This makes me think that Amazon thought they were buying YouTube when they
really were buying ESPN for gaming. Twitch is a fantastic business -- and I
wish them all the best -- but this doesn't play to their strengths at all.

------
debacle
How does this jive with Twitch's adult content/nudity policy, which is
somewhat restrictive? Where is Twitch going to draw the line on art, and will
"Twitch Creative" have different rules than gaming streams?

~~~
makomk
From the FAQ:

Q. Are nude or gory depictions allowed on Creative?

A. We are working on ways to ensure that artists can produce the work that
they want, while also fostering a safe space for the community as a whole. We
ask that you refrain from creating or using depictions of nudity or extreme
violence until those features are implemented.

~~~
6stringmerc
I wonder if Safe Space means they'll follow the MPAA guidelines.

------
noahbradley
This is great news for my fellow creatives. Excited to take a shot at this.

~~~
6stringmerc
As noted in the Deadmau5 article linked, there may be some rights management
issues to consider.

For example, having music on in the background without a broadcast license may
not be allowed.

Not sure how this plays out.

------
pboutet
This seems like a good business move, brings more niche communities, like
gamers used to be, into their platform to foster more growth and users.

------
DaniFong
This is terrific. I wished for something like this.

------
annacollins
Great news..

------
swagv
I love Twitch. It would be my vector to destroy a generation.

------
neals
"It’s been an amazing privilege to watch live video grow up".. really?

~~~
JeremyBanks
Why not?

~~~
ajkjk
It's corporatespeak. Meaningless platitudes.

